# ECNL info for a newbie



## Anthony5901 (Jun 21, 2018)

My DD is an academy player and we are very interested in going ECNL this next year. How many days a week do you play, How many tournaments on avg do you play, how much does it cost, I need a quick summary of how this is gonna compare to da. No negative comments not looking for pro or cons, just the facts.


----------



## GoWest (Jun 22, 2018)

Varies so best advice IMO is to directly contact the ECNL club you are looking at. It is my understanding that ECNL tryouts are over....for the most part but still will add exceptional players.

Tournaments, etc., can all be found here:
http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/

Lots of info plus 2018-2019 showcase / tournament dates / places already posted. Find the club(s) you are interested in and look at the age group to see the schedule played.

Pretty much everything else will be club-specific (costs, practice times, expectations, etc) so again, contacting the club directly is always a good choice.

Best thing, no matter what league, is the coach! Find a good one .... what they bring to your DD IMHO is paramount.

Best of everything to you and your DD in your quest


----------

